# Wildcamping Sites (rest of Europe)?



## Checkingout (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi all,
I was wondering if there was an alternative part of the forum now for members to post country specific questions, information and camping locations (other than just posting in a general section) now that the 'Wildcamping Sites' section of the forum is closed to new posts?

We are travelling from country to country around Europe for a couple of years, currently in Volos, Greece and being able to go to a forum section titled "Greece' and find member feedback, locations etc is fantastic and logical.  Putting in a search term 'Greece' doesn't bring up much that is useful and the POI maps only cover a small number of European countries.  If you are not in UK, Spain, Iberia or France there is not much help for us in finding spots.  Its a shame that those forums were closed down however I am sure there was a good reason for it.

Are the POI's going to be extended to other countries at some stage? 

Thanks for your great site and all of the input from your many members.

Hopefully we may meet some of you one day.  Plan is hang around Volos area for a week or so, then travel up to Turkey and visit Galipoli (we are kiwis), and Instanbul, then 2 - 3 weeks in Bulgaria, then head to the south of Greece for the winter.  PM me if you think you may be somewhere on our route.


----------



## Admin (Oct 3, 2017)

Checkingout said:


> Hi all,
> I was wondering if there was an alternative part of the forum now for members to post country specific questions, information and camping locations (other than just posting in a general section) now that the 'Wildcamping Sites' section of the forum is closed to new posts?
> 
> We are travelling from country to country around Europe for a couple of years, currently in Volos, Greece and being able to go to a forum section titled "Greece' and find member feedback, locations etc is fantastic and logical.  Putting in a search term 'Greece' doesn't bring up much that is useful and the POI maps only cover a small number of European countries.  If you are not in UK, Spain, Iberia or France there is not much help for us in finding spots.  Its a shame that those forums were closed down however I am sure there was a good reason for it.
> ...



Hello,

The new POI system allows POI data to be entered by members for locations anywhere in the world. It will be available soon.


----------



## barryd (Oct 3, 2017)

There is a section country by country here https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/european/ but it's closed to new posts. The poi idea I guess is better as its more organised than just threads and of course can be downloaded into sat navs etc.


----------



## witzend (Oct 3, 2017)

*Greek Stops*

If Your looking for stopovers in Greece heres a good site some of the listed stops are well out of date but should be available still


----------



## jagmanx (Oct 3, 2017)

*Switzerland Please 2018*

I use both
Camper Contact and
Camping Car Infos

Any other direct knowledge/experience would be great

Planning to enter via Pontarlier and exit via the Simplon pass to the Italian Lakes.
Perhaps 10 to 14 days.

Many thanks


----------



## QFour (Oct 3, 2017)

First I will say sorry for posting a link to another site but it is really good and they do have a few POI's that are not on the Wild Camping Database. If you download the POI file you can open it in maps.me.

OurBumble


----------



## witzend (Oct 3, 2017)

jagmanx said:


> Any other direct knowledge/experience would be great
> Planning to enter via Pontarlier and exit via the Simplon pass to the Italian Lakes.
> Perhaps 10 to 14 days. Many thanks



You don't say when your going but I'd just suggest keeping a eye on snow reports for the high passes I got caught out 2 yrs ago in may getting into Italy


----------



## LesleyKH (Oct 3, 2017)

Have a look at our blog for our year in Europe in 2010/11. Some of it might be of use. There are 3 Greece sections. Charlie Dog Came Too: Greece 1- Around Thessaloniki

Lesley


----------



## Greenwayjay (Oct 3, 2017)

*These forums were a helpful resource of information on other countries.*

I also found the European forum (now closed to new posts) had and still has helpful information to me, especially when travelling to Scandinavian countries over the past few years, so I'm sorry to see it closed to new posts. 

Im not so concerned about the specific POI's as I can find them via other Apps, but more about the the general flavour of what to expect etc by the WC community, for which I would base my own judgment on what was posted. 

Guess what I am saying is in short, I found it very useful in planning my trips and hope one day they might be back. 

Just saying....


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 3, 2017)

We are moving to a new POI system in the near future. The system is currently being tweaked and tested.

The new system will use online submission of locations by members and these locations can be anywhere in the world! The system of periodic updates to the POI database will cease and the POIs will be updated continuously.

So if you look at the POIs online, or access them via the new version of the app, or download them to your smart device or satnav, you will always have a bang-up-to-date snapshot of our overnight locations.

The new system will also allow all sorts of features to be associated with a particular spot e.g. does it have a view, is it peaceful, is there good dog walking, can I get a TV signal, is there phone signal, is there mobile broadband ... and much, much more.

Members will be able to critique and rate locations, and upload photos.

It really is something to look forward to and be excited about.

Posting threads about locations will become a thing of the past!


----------



## Checkingout (Nov 23, 2017)

*Any time frame yet?*

Hi Chris,

Just wondering when you expect the new POI system to be up and running?

Thanks for your help and the great site.



POI Admin said:


> We are moving to a new POI system in the near future. The system is currently being tweaked and tested.
> 
> 
> The new system will use online submission of locations by members and these locations can be anywhere in the world! The system of periodic updates to the POI database will cease and the POIs will be updated continuously.
> ...


----------



## carol (Nov 23, 2017)

Phil, why is the European forum closed to new posts? It's not just about locations ...


----------



## toasty (Nov 23, 2017)

Checkingout said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Just wondering when you expect the new POI system to be up and running?
> 
> Thanks for your help and the great site.


Looks like the new system wont be introduced just yet
New POI system and mobile apps.


----------

